# First Taste



## KSmith3011 (Dec 8, 2010)

I back-sweetened my first batch of Skeeter Pee yesterday. I had tasted it when it was dry and was underwhelmed. However, after adding about 5 cups of sugar the combo of tart and sweet is awesome. This is the perfect recipe on so many levels. It is cheap to make, creative because of the various slurry yeast's and it taste freakin' great.
I plan on making more very soon. Thank you Lon!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Dec 8, 2010)

Here's another option for you. Omit 1 bottle of lemon juice and when you back sweeten add 2 cans of a frozen juice concentrate from your groceriers. Grape, Apple, Cranberry whatever. and sweeten to 1.010 It's equally awesome.


----------



## WinoOutWest (Dec 8, 2010)

ah yes.... <sighs> I remember me first taste of Pee. Last night a buddy of mine was over sampling my lasted batch and "checked us in" on Facebook to Skeeter Central. In my experience (with 6 batches of the stuff since July) is that 48 out of 50 people that have tried Skeeter Pee love it, 1 is indifferent and 1 will say they don't like it.

I am going to try the concentrate next time. 

Cheers!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 8, 2010)

Awesome. Sugar brings out the flavor in so many different wines.


----------



## n2tazmania (Dec 8, 2010)

I have read on here that the pee sorta takes on the color of the wine the slurry came from but how about flavor? How much of the pee flavor comes from the slurry?


----------

